# Sears Powder Coat Gun



## jwoodwright (Sep 20, 2005)

Local Sears has no Idea...  Why am I surprised...

Saw the article in Handy magazine Sep/Oct 05.

Appears to be Self Contained!  No Air Compressor needed.  $160.00.


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 20, 2005)

This is the only powder coating gun I have seen.  http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemID=412&itemType=PRODUCT&iMainCat=459&iSubCat=460&iProductID=412

I have used this gun before it doesnt work to bad actually and not to badly priced.  They also have a profesional model as wewll but far more expensive.


----------



## myname1960 (Sep 24, 2005)

One of the guys i work with bought a powder coating set up off of eBay awhile back. He has powder coated most of his motorcycle, a light post, brake parts, a few computer case parts and other items.

 We do have the luxury of having a large oven for doing this kind of work at work. You need an oven to bake the powder to the item. They say you can use a regular home "electric" oven but you will be limited to powder coating small items.

 Also be aware that this oven will be off limits to cooking any food products after its use for powder coating.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 24, 2005)

Since they are making small battery operated to pump up tires etc.. By the appearance it looks similar to a battery operated drill motor.
I have a battery operated PC brad nailer that runs with a compressor or just the self contained compressor in the unit.
The plus side for the battery operated mode is I don't have to drain any water out of the system or add oil.
I love having a compressor in the shop but this seems like a viable alternative for those who have not yet gotten a compressor.
The HF unit that requires a compressor goes on sale for around $80.00.
It has gotten good reviews.
The added benifits of having a compressor would make me lean to the HF unit.


----------



## Monty (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Since they are making small battery operated to pump up tires etc.. By the appearance it looks similar to a battery operated drill motor.
> I have a battery operated PC brad nailer that runs with a compressor or just the self contained compressor in the unit.
> The plus side for the battery operated mode is I don't have to drain any water out of the system or add oil.
> ...



I got mine on sale at HF for $59.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 24, 2005)

How long ago was that Monty?
I think the non sale price is around $99.00 now.
$79.00 is cheap.
$59.00 is better.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the HF unit and it is on sale often for $59.99 and looks a lot like the one in a previous post. The HF unit has performed very well for me and since I only PC pen parts, a toaster oven works just fine. I got my oven at Goodwill for $5.00 and have since found 2 more at garage sales for $7.00 for both of them. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don

PS: Eagle, It is on sale quite often....HF is having a two day parking lot sale this coming weekend (oct 1-2). Maybe it will be available during the sale.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought one at HF on friday for $59.00 []


----------



## Monty (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />How long ago was that Monty?
> I think the non sale price is around $99.00 now.
> $79.00 is cheap.
> $59.00 is better.


This was about 2 or 3 weeks ago, but I see jimbo31751 got his last week.
The're usually in a mailed flyier every month.


----------

